# Working Line GSD Breeders in Montreal Area



## Mark-C (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the site but long time GSD lover. Lost my last German Shepherd about 10 years back but he was the greatest pouch I ever had. Only reason I didnt get another was that a friends Shih-Tzu had an unexpected litter (Shih-Tzu/Terrier mix) and I took one in for myself and another for a cousin of mine instead of seeing them shipped off to the SPCA. Anywho, I'm looking for a GSD now who I will be able to take hunting with me as well as take him/her on long walks and hikes. He/she would be a constant companion with me outside of work and im a very outdoorsy active type-o-guy! Also planning to settle down and have a brood of my own in a few years with my long time gf so I'd like him/her to be calm and gentle with children and other familiar animals (my couch potato dog). I would also like him/her to compete in Shutzhund (first timer here) as I feel it would be fun for the GSD and the whole family as well.

I am not opposed to going out of province but would like to see if montreal has any quality dogs/breeders. I am again only looking for WORKING LINE GSD PLEASE! DDR/Czech, West German.

Breeders of interest have all been outside of Montreal to date (VomBanach in Washington, Gunbil in Colorado, TigheHaus in Ontario).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Have you contact schutzhund club of region of Montreal? 

Cyno-sport (Mascouche)
Rive-Sud (Laprairie)
Mirabel (St-Roch Achigan)

http://www.gsscc.ca/regions-and-clubs/quebec.aspx

good luck in your search!

Hélène 

P.-S.: The breeder of my dog will have a litter in December (working line) I can give his phone in private message


----------



## Mark-C (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Helene!

I'd love for you to send me his number via P.M. Also, is there a website he has? I'd like to see his dogs pedigrees and health records if possible.

And I've never directly contacted the Schutzhund club. That'll be my next step. 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

PM for you


----------



## Mark-C (Nov 26, 2013)

Was it sent? I didn't receive any pms.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Wendelin Farm They are not in Montreal but are in Quebec


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

CARMSPACK.com She is in Ontario


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I can recommend a litter which would be very interesting indeed -- sire is a certified detection dog known as Nicholas (genetic obedience) All Things "Dog": August 2012 
dam is one of mine , sister to a certified bomb detection dog, a narcotic dog , a SAR dog -- 

not advertising as it is not my litter , recommended this combination as consultant .
breeding taking place this week


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Gunbil in CO is a pricy broker and does showlines (general rule of thumb - big "red" dogs with black saddles are showlines...even if they have working titles) 

Lee


----------



## Mark-C (Nov 26, 2013)

I know they focus on show line but thy do have working lines as well. Although they haven't gotten back to me yet (over a week now). Anyways I was leaning more towards some of the closer located breeders.

Carmspack: could you please recommend this litter to me . Pm me at your soonest convenience. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rnevins (Dec 15, 2013)

I have purchased from Shena Rhoda in Ontario Fraserglenn kennels. My old boy will be 13 in the spring. He has been a very healthy dog and I have been stopped and asked by a local dog trainer 'if I had any idea how nice of a dog he is'. I strongly recommend looking her up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheena is an old friend going back some 30 years . 
Her FraserGlen dogs were all Carmspack sires and dams and we put our heads together for best combinations . LOL . Saw Sheena recently - she has been out of breeding , has no interest in starting up again any time soon.
So who is your dog ? what is the pedigree ?? 
She and I had the browntrout Calendar cover dogs and other products - Mark Raycroft photographer's Ranger , later he had a Simon son named Dawson .


----------

